# Tenonalisious



## SKlaus (Nov 10, 2011)

How did you buy it? Was it online? I have little experience buying tools from out of the country…


----------



## DavidWhite (Jun 2, 2009)

Well I live in New Zealand, so it was just a case of driving down the road to their store and buying it.

I do know that both Rockler and Woodcraft have almost identical jigs to this one so you might look at those. You probably would not want it shipped over any distamce though as it is very heavy.


----------



## rlance (Jul 20, 2012)

This appears to be a Delta tenoning jig.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*I agree with riance, it looks just like my Delta tenoning jig … even down to the color!*

I paid $89 for mine a number of years ago!

I had to modify mine for my 40+ year old Craftsman TS as the miter slots did not give me the adjustment range I needed! It was easy to do; I just had to add a couple of other base mounting screws.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got the Delta and it looks exactly like mine. I should really read the instructions, lol. I know it can do a lot more than I ask it to. I just kind of brute it up to the cut line and go.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

There are at least half a dozen names that can be found banded onto this particular Delta Tenoning Jig.

...and in most of it's forms it is relatively well made and a pretty versatile tool.


----------



## PC24omni (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks exactly like the Delta. I have one. Maybe the picture doesn't depict clear enough to see it otherwise.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I bought the generic Woodcraft tenon jig and was not happy with it. The adjustment for the miter slots was two allen screws which created excessive drag when tightened enough to take the slop, it had a gritty feel to it and the screws would not hold their position for long. It wound up being shelved, lesson learned. It sounds like this carbatec jig is much better than the Woodcraft version. The next time I buy one from Woodcraft it will be tested in the store on one of their display saws. I'm glad you found a good one, too bad it's in New Zealand instead of Knoxville Tennessee.


----------

